# GIK Acoustics Introduces a New Technology for Bass Traps



## Todd Anderson

The effect of room acoustics on perceived audio quality is an often overlooked variable, but it’s importance and impact can’t be overstated. The typical home theater or two channel space is a living room, bedroom or basement bonus room that wasn’t designed with acoustics in mind. This leads to a multitude of issues that can effect how an audio set-up sounds, but, luckily, there are ways to change that. Do-it-yourself bass traps and acoustic panels are one option. But they require research, tools, (possibly) hard to find materials, and build time. Some enthusiasts grab the bull by the horns, so to speak, and welcome the challenges involved with making their own treatments. However others neither have the time nor the interest in taking on that kind of task, bringing us to option two: Buying pre-made traps. This is where the acoustic experts at GIK Acoustics enter the picture. They not only manufacture bass traps, diffusors and acoustic panels that improve room acoustics, but they also offer expert product (and placement) advice to those of us less acoustically inclined.

According to GIK, the average residential dedicated theater room or listening space is roughly 15 feet X 12 ft which can result in some fairly nasty issues with sounds residing in the lower end. Bass frequencies are the evil enemy, here, because of their difficult properties (length and overall energy) as compared to frequencies in higher ranges. Unfortunately, treating mid and upper frequency issues are easier than attacking those in the low end (especially those below 50Hz). Not that it can’t be done, but it is more difficult to effectively trap or reduce the energy of lower frequencies. 








Last week, after a year of research and development, GIK Acoustics enthusiastically announced the official release of their new “*FlexRange Technology*” for bass traps. This new system encompasses two of GIK’s well known treatment designs tied to true control over what frequency range is targeted.
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/GIKFlexrange[/img]
Typical bass traps offer “broadband” absorption, meaning they help to control frequencies ranging from low to high. This can be altered by adding a facing on the trap, which reflects mid and upper frequencies back into a treated room. This type of reflection helps to keep a room sounding more alive. GIK’s FlexRange Technology introduces a membrane system on the front of a bass trap. The company says this membrane improves absorption of those difficult to treat low frequencies (below 60Hz) by up to 50 percent while “retaining” up to 75% more of frequencies residing 400Hz and above. If those numbers hold true this could be a game changing product for enthusiasts suffering from bloated and boomy bass.

FlexRange Technology is being offered on GIK’s 244 Bass Traps (starting at $169.98 for two panels) and Monster Bass Traps (starting at $118.99 for a single trap). Traps ordered with a Range Limiter membrane typically weigh about 2 more pounds than traps without the membrane. To combat issues with off-gassing from formaldehyde-based insulation products, GIK uses ECOSE technology absorption products that rely on formaldehyde-free bonding products – that means off-gassing is eliminated as an issue of concern. 








Both traps can be custom sized for room specific requirements and can be ordered in 9 standard fabrics or additional colored fabrics from Guilford of Maine. Additional options include scatter plates (built-in diffusor plates that GIK adds to the trap), boom stand brackets, and a custom metal stands.

For more information, use this link to visit *GIK* on the web.


----------



## ALMFamily

*Re: GIK Acoustic Introduces a New Technology for Bass Traps*

I saw the prototype at RMAF, and thought it performed really well as the room it was used in was a smaller room while also being one of the less "boomy" rooms.

If I was in the market for panels, I would be doing a whole lot more research on this one!


----------



## Todd Anderson

*Re: GIK Acoustic Introduces a New Technology for Bass Traps*

That's interesting, Joe. Good first-hand account! They could have a home run on their hands... boomy bass is hard to control. If this product performs as advertised, word will spread quickly!


----------



## ALMFamily

*Re: GIK Acoustic Introduces a New Technology for Bass Traps*



Todd Anderson said:


> That's interesting, Joe. Good first-hand account! They could have a home run on their hands... boomy bass is hard to control. If this product performs as advertised, word will spread quickly!


Completely agree Todd - bass is so hard to control in those smaller rooms at hotels that most don't even bother to try. This room not only tried, but succeeded very well.


----------



## moparz10

Thanks for the write up todd,myself revamping a spare bedroom 10x13 will definitely be doing the research on this.


----------



## hjones4841

I would love to try one of these if I had room in my home theater. Unfortunately, with five Monster Traps there simply is no room. I wonder how effective these are at very low frequencies. I have a room mode at about 26 Hz. I suspect these may be slightly more efficient but still not capable of handling that one.


----------



## ALMFamily

hjones4841 said:


> I would love to try one of these if I had room in my home theater. Unfortunately, with five Monster Traps there simply is no room. I wonder how effective these are at very low frequencies. I have a room mode at about 26 Hz. I suspect these may be slightly more efficient but still not capable of handling that one.


Excellent question Harry - if these could handle something that low, that would be huge for many of us. Sounds like a great question for Bryan...


----------



## Owen Bartley

Nice to see some new innovation on this tried and true method. It should also be good for GIK, since a more specialized (read: difficult to DIY) product like tuned and binary panels start to make more sense to buy rather than build.


----------



## Glenn Kuras

Thanks guys for the kind words. 



> I have a room mode at about 26 Hz. I suspect these may be slightly more efficient but still not capable of handling that one.


The only way to hit a frequency that low, effectively, is with something tuned (Scopus) which would take a lot of them. Think in terms of covering half or more of the back wall.


----------



## hjones4841

Glenn Kuras said:


> Thanks guys for the kind words.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to hit a frequency that low, effectively, is with something tuned (Scopus) which would take a lot of them. Think in terms of covering half or more of the back wall.


Thanks, Glenn. Actually about half of the back wall is covered in Monster Traps. They did help quite a bit with the overall room acoustics. I'm aware that the wavelength at 26 Hz is very large and therefore it would take many large treatments to make a significant improvement. Either that or some type of resonant trap tuned to that specific frequency.


----------



## asere

I ordered 3 244 bass traps Full Range since I now have tile floors in the family room and kitchen area. The no carpet changed the reberberation from time to time there is resonance.


----------

